# Sorteggi Champions League: 29 Agosto ore 17,30



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Giovedì 29 Agosto alle ore 17,30 si terranno i sorteggi della fase a gironi di Champions League 2013/2014.

Il Milan è in seconda fascia

Dove vedere i sorteggi? Saranno trasmessi in diretta su Sky, in streaming sul sito della Uefa e su Mediaset Premium

A seguire, tutte le teste di serie, le fasce, i possibili accoppiamenti.


Prima fascia:

Bayern, Barcellona, Chelsea, Real Madrid, Manchester Utd, Porto, Benfica, Arsenal

Seconda fascia:

Atletico Madrid, Shakhtar Donetsk, Schalke 04, Marsiglia, Cska Mosca, Psg, Milan, Juventus

Terza fascia:

Ajax, Borussia Dortmund, Basilea, Olympiacos, Galatasaray, City, Leverkusen, Zenit

Quarta fascia:

Napoli, Anderlecht, Steaua Bucarest, Austria Vienna, Copenhagen, Real Sociedad, Plzena, vincente Celtic


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

il real di carletto nel nostro girone è quotato 1.10


----------



## Doctore (28 Agosto 2013)

Dico Bayern quest anno


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Inserite le quattro fasce


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2013)

Ovviamente prendiamo il real... noi un anno facciamo real un anno barcellona..

Real Milan Dortmund steau bucaret


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Real o Barca? pallina calda anche quest'anno per accoppiarci con una di queste?


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Agosto 2013)

Prenderemo una spagnola ai gironi e agli ottavi, come sempre...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2013)

prenderemo chi prenderemo, tanto vinceremo come al solito 2 partite giusto per passare


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2013)

borussia in terza fascia e le 2 portoghesi e l'arsenal in prima  bah....ma come li calcolano sti coefficenti...


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2013)

finalmente ci siamo anche noi


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

Benfica
Milan
Basilea
Copenaghen


----------



## smallball (28 Agosto 2013)

ora vedremo se si riesce ad arrivare agli ottavi


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Agosto 2013)

Io andrei a farmi un giro a Barcelona, è da un pezzo che non ci andiamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Bayern, Milan, Borussia, Anderlecht


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Su sky hanno fatto una prova, Real Madrid Milan Borussia Dortmund Real Sociedad


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Real Madrid
Milan
Leverkusen
Celtic


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Su sky hanno fatto una prova, Real Madrid Milan Borussia Dortmund Real Sociedad



Ultimi nel girone praticamente


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Agosto 2013)

Ah rega, due squadra dello stesso paese nello stesso girone nun se pò


----------



## S T B (28 Agosto 2013)

l'anno scorso il girone non fu proibitivo e arrivammo secondi lo stesso. Mi auguro di prendere Benfica o Porto in prima, ma se proprio non deve essere così voglio Mou


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ultimi nel girone praticamente



Tutto per finire sul podio, si sa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Una tra Real e Barcellona, è scontato, sti sorteggi sono sempre pilotati in modo imbarazzante


----------



## S T B (28 Agosto 2013)

comunque direi Chelsea, Milan, Leverkusen, Copenaghen...


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Benfica
> Milan
> Basilea
> Copenaghen



questa andava bene nel topic del ottimismo 

vorrei l'anderlecht


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Su sky hanno fatto una prova, Real Madrid Milan Borussia Dortmund Real Sociedad



quelli di Sky dovrebbero studiarsi il regolamento dei sorteggi


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bayern, Milan, Borussia, Anderlecht



2 squadre della stessa nazione non possono giocare nello stesso girore. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> quelli di Sky dovrebbero studiarsi il regolamento dei sorteggi



Appunto.


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> quelli di Sky dovrebbero studiarsi il regolamento dei sorteggi



E' stata una vaccata tanto per fare, hanno ripescato e c'era l'Anderlecht.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Ormai i 30 milioni li abbiamo presi, alla società non interessano queste cose.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

up


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Io spero di prendere il Bayern o il Real Madrid.


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2013)

Non lo guardo nemmeno il sorteggio. Tanto so già come finirà...

Uno tra Real o Barca e sicuro come la morte


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io spero di prendere il Bayern o il Real Madrid.



Perchè tanto masochismo ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Inutile dire che beccheremo una spagnola dalla prima fascia.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Manchester United, Milan, Borussia Dortmund, Real Sociedad


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che beccheremo una spagnola dalla prima fascia.



Va bè dai almeno evitiamo la Real Sociedad.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Chelsea, Milan, Leverkusen, Austria Vienna.

E a San Siro 80'000 con Mou.
Alla fine sta cosa della 2' fascia è una manna dal cielo per il Milan. Se becchi la squadra scarsa tanto di guadagnato che passi il girone, se becchi il top team fai il pienone allo stadio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Squadrone - Milan - Scarsa - Scarsa


Modo più semplice di passare


Porto, Benfica e Arsenal da evitare, ci vuole una che ammazzi il girone.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

*GIRONE Z*

Complotto FC
AC Rigore per il Milan
FC Offerta Irricevibile
ACF Fiorentina


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2013)

Il girone dei sogni sarebbe:

Porto/Benfica
Milan
Basilea
Austria Vienna/Copenaghen

Quello realistico invece mi suggerisce che stavolta incontreremo una inglese di prima fascia. Questo sarà il nostro girone:

Man Utd/Chelsea
Milan
Bayer leverkusen
Steaua/celtic


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

State certi che Real Societad e una tra Borussia e City le becchiamo sicuramente. In prima fascia è indifferente, tanto sono tutte più forti di noi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ho fatto i miei personali sorteggi 

Porto
Milan
Ajax
Celtic

Non sarebbe per nulla male come girone


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Vorrei pescare il Dortmund per far vedere ad Allegri cosa significa giocare a pallone.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vorrei pescare il Dortmund per far vedere ad Allegri cosa significa giocare a pallone.



E' necessaria sta cosa???


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> borussia in terza fascia e le 2 portoghesi e l'arsenal in prima  bah....ma come li calcolano sti coefficenti...



Quoto alla grande, mica ho capito come fanno i calcoli 

Mi sento che becchiamo il Real Madrid, in terza fascia da evitare assolutamente il borussia :S


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Chelsea
Milan
Borussia Dortmund
Plzena





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' necessaria sta cosa???



Direi proprio di no  per quello basta aspettare le partite contro Juventus e Fiorentina


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma penso sia perchè Benfica e Porto dominano i loro campionati da molti anni. Quindi prendono punti su punti di continuo.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma penso sia perchè Benfica e Porto dominano i loro campionati da molti anni. Quindi prendono punti su punti di continuo.




Da quel che so i punti si calcolano esclusivamente per le singole vittorie ottenute in Champions ed Europa League. Credo che il campionato non c'entri nulla, altrimenti il Celtic sarebbe davanti a Barcellona e Bayern


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Da quel che so i punti si calcolano esclusivamente per le singole vittorie ottenute in Champions ed Europa League. Credo che il campionato non c'entri nulla, altrimenti il Celtic sarebbe davanti a Barcellona e Bayern



Ah... Beh allora non me lo spiego nemmeno io. Il Porto ormai non fa nulla in Europa.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ah... Beh allora non me lo spiego nemmeno io. Il Porto ormai non fa nulla in Europa.



Vittorie nel senso di singole partite non di trofei. Le portoghesi in Europa League arrivano spesso e volentieri in fondo e in Champions bene o male ogni tanto ai quarti ci arrivano, idem per l'Arsaenal, questo è loro sufficiente per mantenere le zone alte.

Noi paghiamo la pessima coppa Uefa del 2008 e il fatto che nei 4 anni successivi abbiamo raggiunto solo una volta i quarti. A ciò aggiungiamo che spesso nei gironi ci qualifichiamo con punteggi poco elevati, e questi sono tutti punti persi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

A me sinceramente del ranking fotte nulla, basta che in cl ci siamo noi poi possiamo avere anche due squadre


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Beh quest'anno siamo in tre almeno, visto che avere l'Udinese ai Preliminari e come non averla.

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ma dov'è il tuo sorteggio?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

ma il Borussia sta sempre in terza fascia? cmq che Dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vorrei pescare il Dortmund per far vedere ad Allegri cosa significa giocare a pallone.



Lo sappiamo benissimo come gioca il Borussia, lasciamolo stare 
Se fosse in prima fascia sarebbe comunque la seconda squadra che vorrei evitare dopo il Bayern.
Non che sia meglio prendere Barcellona e Real, ma il Borussia ci prende a pallonate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Beh quest'anno siamo in tre almeno, visto che avere l'Udinese ai Preliminari e come non averla.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ma dov'è il tuo sorteggio?


C'è tempo


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma il sorteggio vero a che ora sarà ? Delle calcolate che fanno prima frega poco o nulla


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Arsenal
Milan
Olympiacos
Celtic


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

ok tra un po' super collegamento....lo danno in TV?


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ok tra un po' super collegamento....lo danno in TV?



Sky, Mediaset Premium ed Eurosport


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Benfica
Milan
Leverkusen
Austria Vienna


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sky, Mediaset Premium ed Eurosport



ok thanks!!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Il ranking viene calcolato nei 5 anni, quindi il Porto ha la barca di punti dell'europa league di falcao e co., e il Benfica arriva sempre sempre in fonso. Ci può stare. Tra l'altro per noi non vale più neanche la vittoria del 2007, per cui abbiamo pochi punti. Il Dortmund ne ha presi tanti l'anno scorso, arrivando in finale, però è in Europa da poco (credo 3 anni solo).


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2013)

Prevedo Real Madrid sto giro e credo anche i Klopp boys.........comunque difficile non trovare due squadre forti vere nel girone, ci vorrebbe un gran deretano.

A meno che non arriva davvero Matri.....nel caso saranno gli altri a farsela addosso.......


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

*Ragazzi non aprite il topic sul girone del Milan e sul calendario della gare, lo faccio dopo io. *


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi non aprite il topic sul girone del Milan e sul calendario della gare, lo faccio dopo io. *



Lo apro alle 17.31


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque andrà a finire il girone conosco già il commento di Galliani:

"Siamo la squadra Lombarda che quest'anno ha fatto più punti in Champions"


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo apro alle 17.31



Lo dico a Tifo'o e ti faccio bannare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi non aprite il topic sul girone del Milan e sul calendario della gare, lo faccio dopo io. *



Buffone con manie di protagonismo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Buffone con manie di protagonismo



Ho l'accordo col Capo. Di conseguenza dovrebbe esserlo anche lui???


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

La terza fascia molto piu competitiva della 2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Si comincia ;-)


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

Sul sito della uefa mi dice: "Siamo spiacenti, la trasmissione non è disponibile nel tuo paese d'origine" WTF!?!?


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

la presentatrice è clamorosa.............


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ahah Piccinini lo mettono anche nei video stranieri :-D


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

ma perchè il Borussia è ancora in terza fascia? come vengono calcolate...pure il City


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

ci siamo forza milan


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2013)

Ditemi subito il nome del vaccone che conduce


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> la presentatrice è clamorosa.............



veramente suprema


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Eccoli!! Marchetti e Fantino sempre loro


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Raga un favore, evitiamo di scrivere qui ipotetici nomi di squadre nel gruppo. Scriviamo solo quelle sorteggiate giusto per avere un po' più di ordine.


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma perchè il Borussia è ancora in terza fascia? come vengono calcolate...pure il City



Il Borussia ha guadagnato parecchi punti ma è tornato comunque solo dall'anno scorso in Champions a certi livelli. Il City invece ha fatto pena finora


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ditemi subito il nome del vaccone che conduce



me l'ero segnato l'anno scorso...Melanie Winiger


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

figo vaff***ulo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Borussia ha guadagnato parecchi punti ma è tornato comunque solo dall'anno scorso in Champions a certi livelli. Il City invece ha fatto pena finora



Il Borussia c'era pure 2 anni fa in Champions...strano
quindi vengono calcolati in base ai risultati in Europa


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

Gianni  il mio pelatone preferito!


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Uguale.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Chi c'è a rappresentare il Milan?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

daiiii che già ho l'ansia 





PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Chi c'è a rappresentare il Milan?



Gandini come sempre


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Chi c'è a rappresentare il Milan?


Preziosi


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Borussia c'era pure 2 anni fa in Champions...strano
> quindi vengono calcolati in base ai risultati in Europa



Si c'era ma è uscito ai gironi, guadagnando pochissimi punti


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> veramente suprema



chi è?

per caso la Melanie Winiger?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Mi raccomando, calde ste palline eh.


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahah nn ce la fa a aprilli


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahahah non riesce ad aprire la pallina cominciamo bene


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Non ce la fa


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

vorrei questo gruppo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Povero nonno


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

durerà 3 ore il sorteggio se questo non sa aprire le palline


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

E 2


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

Chi sarebbe l'anziano impedito che nn riesce ad aprire le palline?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahahh oddio 0 su 3 palline ahahahahha mi sto ribaltando dalle risate (con tutto il rispetto )


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma perché hanno chiamato sto vecchietto? Poraccio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ogni anni dovrebbero fare delle prove per ste palline perché spesso e volentieri non riescono a aprirle


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

I make it....it's ok è gia la 4 volta che lo dice ahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

E' chiaramente troppo vecchio


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Adesso il vecchio se la prende e ci vuole provare fino alla fine finché non lo braccano in 2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> chi è?
> 
> per caso la Melanie Winiger?



yes!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma dove hanno racchetato sto nonno


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe l'anziano impedito che nn riesce ad aprire le palline?



Il capitano del Celtic che ha battuto l'Inter in finale di Coppa Campioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Si c'era ma è uscito ai gironi, guadagnando pochissimi punti



vero...


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2013)

ammazza che rimbambito il nonno


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

è uno che nel 1967 ha vinto la champions in finale contro l'inter.....rispetto per il nonno


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma sto caressa è un gufo dai


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

Quindi noi nn andremo mai nei gruppi C-G-F...


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma fagliela aprire Gianni dai!


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Voglio il Madrid o il Bayern, di modo da evitare o Sociedad o Dortmund.

Da evitare le portoghesi.


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2013)

Oddio mi sta uccidendo dalle risate il vecchio.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

sto vecchio è imbranato forte, ogni volta si dimentica di far vedere il nome della squadra...


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

McNeill è più giovane di Silvio.


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

lo cacciano ahah


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Ciao vecchio!


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

Che teatrino inutile, fate i sorteggi e basta


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

è il nostro momento

- - - Aggiornato - - -

io spero di beccare una squadra inglese ed evitare il city


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Quindi noi nn andremo mai nei gruppi C-G-F...



motivo ?


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

la juve si becca tipo il benfica, noi il Manchester me lo sento


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> motivo ?



xk saremmo troppo sculati


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Marsiglia-Arsenal


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> me l'ero segnato l'anno scorso...Melanie Winiger



Grazie! Che Milfone ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

L'arsenal il solito fondschina


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

l'arsenal prende SEMPRE il marsiglia


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Occhio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Eccoci!!!


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

rullo di tamburi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

eccoce


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahahahahha rotfl


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Barcellona cavoli


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2013)

Scontato


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Agosto 2013)

Facile si sapeva


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Milan-Barcellona non ci credo


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

Di nuovo????


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

ma non è possibile dai.....è una farsa tutti gli anni....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

ma che palle...non è possibile


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahahahahah non era manco quotato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

E ti pareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeev ma Figo di meeee


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Aahhahaaha scontatissimo!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Barça ovviamente


----------



## Doctore (29 Agosto 2013)

allora la juve scula


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2013)

Figo PEZZO DI MER*A


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Che noia sto Barca..


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

la juve si piglia il benfica...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Si va beh la juve prenderà le piu scarse benfica o porto


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Almeno evitiamo la Sociedad va


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Fortissimo rischio Dortmund se ho capito bene il regolamento. 33% possibilità.


----------



## Tobi (29 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno li battiamo


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma sparatevi.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

va beh dai abbiamo evitato il city che andrà per forza nei gironi dell'altro colore

invece possiamo prendere il dortmund


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

magari pia il Bayern la Juve


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

a continuare ad affrontarla tutti gli anni diventa anche abbastanza noioso.....mai una nuova sfida...


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

si sapeva il Barcellona


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

stupendo quando il conduttore dice a cruijff "tranquillo, non ti chiedo nulla sul milan"


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

La Juve si becca una big


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Agosto 2013)

meglio, almeno se passiamo agli ottavi non lo becchiamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

la juve si becca uno dei top tre godo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahahah la Juve si becca o Manchester, Real o Bayern


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno col Barça è parecchio dura, sono molto piu forti dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

altre 2 partite da sonnifero, e Balo si fa pure espellere


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

o united o real per la juve


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

alla juve united o real


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

anche la juve girone pesante


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Juventus- Real Madrid


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

Nn è andata bene neanche a loro, per il momento


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

carletto contro Juve


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

oh dai carletto vs conte


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Carletto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Godo. Godo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahahah questa volta non mi frega niente di Italia-Spagna, la Juve deve perdere


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

i gruppi delle inglesi sono vergognosi come SEMPRE


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i gruppi delle inglesi sono vergognosi come SEMPRE



Nonostante tutto non riescono a passare .


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Spauracchi City e Dortmund per entrambe


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Dopo i gironi avremo giocato otto volte in tre anni contro il Barcellona......


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Spero di beccare il Dortmund


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

almeno evitiamo la sociedad.
ora evitiamo borussia e city !


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Spauracchi City e Dortmund per entrambe



Loro City, noi abbiamo il 33% di pescare il Dortmund se ho capito bene il regolamento.


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2013)

Dobbiamo evitare il Manchester C. e il Borussia o siamo Fottu***


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Il sedere del Chelsea ogni anno è tremendo


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Agosto 2013)

Capitera il BVB


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

ecco non si beccano già il borussia solita fortuna 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Capitera il BVB



sicuro .


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Agosto 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo evitare il Manchester C. e il Borussia o siamo Fottu***



il city non ci può capitare per una questione di diritti televisivi


----------



## Doctore (29 Agosto 2013)

addio prendiamo dortmund o city


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

benfica olimpyakos psg che girone ridicolo...
per me le prendiamo anche dal galatasaray...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Prevedo un girone d'inferno per Milan, Juve e il Napoli.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

il girone C è roba da europa league.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

eccola la la juve becca il galatasaray


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

ahuauhuahua che sfigati che siamo


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Ahia la Juve


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Agosto 2013)

il gala alla juve uhh girone difficle


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

juve fortunata


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

rotfl.....addio manco il girone


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Va beh dai ok becchiamo il bvb


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2013)

dio santo maodnna


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

di nuovo lo zenit, sicuro come la morte


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Zenit la possiamo prendere, aSSIEME AL bvb EW ALL'aJAX.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;267216 ha scritto:


> Va beh dai ok becchiamo il bvb



non possiamo...non so perchè


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

si va verso il Dortmund...


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Dortmund o City.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

si va beh ci mettiamo o borussia o city va beh la solita sfiga


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Agosto 2013)

Porto atletico zenit ROTFL


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Mi sa che è finita per noi


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

O BVB oppure Ajax per noi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ajax!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeee ajax fiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

fiuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Evvaii!


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2013)

grazie A DIO


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Agosto 2013)

Ajaxxxx pericolo scampato


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Contro Bojan


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

mamma mia ho sudato freddo.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Buono buono, li ho visti tempo fa sono veramente pietosi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Buonissima, finalmente di nuovo Ajax


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

possibile che becchiamo sempre Real, Barca e Ajax


----------



## rossovero (29 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a continuare ad affrontarla tutti gli anni diventa anche abbastanza noioso.....mai una nuova sfida...



Veramente.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Manchester City col Bayern Monaco e Borussia Dortmund con l'Arsenal.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

l'ajax è un'altra squadra che ci piace spesso prendere


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Siamo stati culati stavolta dai...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

L'unico rischio per il Napoli è di andare nel gruppo D, gli altri sono fattibili.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

e ora non ci sono scuse se non si passa questo girone !


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Godooo l'Arsenal per la prima volta è un po' sfigata


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Ci è andata bene. Me la sono fatta sotto.


----------



## bargnani83 (29 Agosto 2013)

ho visto le streghe.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Peccato, volevo il Dortmund.


----------



## marco89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ok direi che ci è andata bene...ci giochiamo il secondo posto con l'Ajax...direi ci è toccato un girone equilibrato con gli altri...certo che non sarebbe male a volte beccare un girone che si possa vincere...perchè così agli ottavi ci becchiamo sicuro degli squadroni...


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

ma quanto è invecchiato paulo sousa ?!?! sembra un malato terminale.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

E ora, per rispettare le tradizioni, dobbiamo pescare necessariamente l'Anderlecht .


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Il Napoli cmq si evita le spagnole


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

La piu forte del girone real sociedad non la possiamo beccare, il napoli beccherà il girone piu facile


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

Come è invecchiato Paulo Sousa


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Ahia Napoli.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Ahahahaha godoooo


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

il napoli passa, fanno fuori quegli sfigatoni dell'arsenal.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

napoli e juve in carrozza... noi speriamo bene


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2013)

Nabule bye bye


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2013)

Ci sono più coppe dei campioni nel gruppo H che in tutta la storia della competizione.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Beh, ci toccherà una scarsa, spero il Celtic.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

o l'anderlecht o il viktoria Plzen, sempre le stesse


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

L'Arsenal rispetto al Napoli è pochissima roba...


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Ecco che arriva la nostra......


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Figo è Christopher Walken.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Il Napoli lo può passare ad occhi chiusi il girone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Per il Napoli non è semplice il bvb passa di sicuro se la gioca con l'arsenal


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

il psg


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

psg passeggia


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Buono Buono.


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

ovviamente Celtic


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

ahahah pure il celtic


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Il Celtic abbiamo preso poteva andarci molto meglio


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

perfetto il celtic ottimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Barcellona-Milan-Ajax-Celtic.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Che ricordi, Milan - Celtic


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

Un girone storico


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Va bene così


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2013)

Che gironcino...


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

ovviamente la juve prende una scarsissima


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2013)

classicissimo il nostro girone. 

girone C scandaloso.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Che fondoschiena Mourinho.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Con Allegri tutto è possibile comunque, anche perdere a Glasgow.


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Barcellona-Milan-Ajax-Celtic.



16 Champions in un girone solo


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2013)

Girone tosto in nostro, prepariamoci per l'europa league, non si sa mai.


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

mah, girone duro, manca la squadra materasso con cui sei più o meno certo di fare 6 punti


----------



## tamba84 (29 Agosto 2013)

mourihno ha un girone da oratorio


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

alla juve sempre la danimarca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Un girone storico



17 Champions!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

ahhah ecco la solita fortuna dei gobbi come sempre.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2013)

Girone non facilissimo, ma comunque da passare assolutamente. Il fastidio è che ci toccheranno 180 minuti di tiki taka insopportabile anche quest anno, impreziosito stavolta dai tuffi di Neymar, e che eventualmente passeremo come 2°, quindi ci aspetterà di sicuro una sfida dura ai quarti....


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Al Celtic Park sarà una bolgia


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

gironcino per la juve eh!ma dai...


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

In scozia non vinciamo manco se cala il signore, corrono troppo per i nostri ritmi


----------



## Nicco (29 Agosto 2013)

C'è chi è stato molto più fortunato di noi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Il nostro girone è il più semplice delle italiane alla fine...


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2013)

Che culatta la Juve


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

tifo' puo' andarsela a vedere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> mah, girone duro, manca la squadra materasso con cui sei più o meno certo di fare 6 punti



infatti


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Però come godo per il Napoli


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

I soldi dello sceicco del PSG si sono fatti sentire oggi!


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Va bè ma avete paura del Celtic? è una squadra da EL, 2 anni fa pareggiavamo col Plzen cambia poco se si gioca concentrati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Il napule ha un girone assurdo


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2013)

Con Allegri rischiamo benissimo di arrivare quarti in questo girone


----------



## colcuoresivince (29 Agosto 2013)

che sfiga senza considerare che il nostro unico "rinforzo" sarà matri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Girone molto ostico secondo me.

PSG e Chelsea palline fredde.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> mah, girone duro, *manca la squadra materasso con cui sei più o meno certo di fare 6 punti*



Il Celtic.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Non credo nemmeno che 'sto Celtic sia più forte del Psv, siamo lì lì


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

girone pesantissimo per il Napoli, per noi non squadre a materasso ma se non passi il girone contro il Celtic e l'ajax con tutto il rispetto giusto andare a casa o in el


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

peggio di così non poteva andare....


----------



## tamba84 (29 Agosto 2013)

il napoli ha un girone possibile ma non facile,il borussia gioca bene l'arsenal ha perso un po ma ha tradizione e buoni giocatori il marsiglia un incognita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> peggio di così non poteva andare....



Si, prendevi il Borussia.
Ma comunque abbiamo preso la squadra piu forte della prima e dell'ultima fascia.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

A me sta bene invece. Due belle partite col Barca, dove possiamo dire la nostra e poi le due gare diciamo da vincere contro Ajax e Celtic. Tuttosommato, vedendo anche le altre squadre, ci è andata bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> peggio di così non poteva andare....



meglio avere il borussia che l'ajax? dobbiamo vedere qualcosa in positivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Galliani scherzando ieri aveva previsto il sorteggio, ipotizzando il girone più difficile: Barcellona, City e Celtic.

Ci è andato vicino questo iettatore...


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il Celtic.


non penso proprio, soprattutto la trasferta in Scozia sarà un parto, l'anno scorso rischiarono di fare 6 punti col Barca


----------



## arcanum (29 Agosto 2013)

Se avessimo beccato il City sarebbero stati uccelli per diabetici


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Agosto 2013)

pippoinzaghi92 ha scritto:


> ho fatto i miei personali sorteggi
> 
> Porto
> milan
> ...




azzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Ovviamente la differenza la devi fare in casa, come sempre.
La Juve ha un girone molto più ostico considerando che l'anno scorso ha preso il Chelsea con cui ha fatto 4 punti ed era la più forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Il Celtic ? Dai ragazzi è una squadra ridicola, e avere il barça ci aiuterà, siamo sicuri che pialla sia Celtic che Ajax andata e ritorno.


----------



## Hell Krusty (29 Agosto 2013)

Per Napoli-Marsiglia mi gioco un over 4.5... ...morti


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Girone tosto, perchè con il Barsa già si sa come va. Inoltre la trasferta in Scozia è tostissima.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> non penso proprio, soprattutto la trasferta in Scozia sarà un parto, l'anno scorso rischiarono di fare 6 punti col Barca


Si ma han perso super Wanyama


----------



## bargnani83 (29 Agosto 2013)

visto che stavamo per prendere dortmund o city direi non ci possiamo lamentare.vincere in scozia non è facile soprattutto per la loro pericolosità su palle inattive ma la stessa cosa vale anche per l'ajax e forse il barcellona.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Quando mancavano solo Ajax e Borussia, ho sudato 50 camicie.
Milan e Juve hanno 2 gironi che si equivalgono.
Al Napoli, considerato che è in terza fascia, non è capitato un girone impossibile, però molto difficile e finalmente per una volta è andata molto male all'Arsenal.
Il girone del Porto sarebbe ridicolo anche in Europa League.
Comunque ci è capitato il girone più titolato di tutti. 
Oltre al Barcellona, anche le trasferte di Amsterdam e Glasgow sono affascinanti ma non facili.
Mitra Matri zittirà il Camp Nou comunque.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> non penso proprio, soprattutto la trasferta in Scozia sarà un parto, l'anno scorso rischiarono di fare 6 punti col Barca



Mentre hanno fatto un unto con il Benfica, e ne hanno presi 5 in due partite dalla Giuve. Ogni partita è diversa, ma IMHO sono veramente una squadraccia, sei punti sicuri.


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

secondo me ci e' andata bene. d'altronde se si e' in seconda fascia, una big c'e' per forza. la botta di sedere e' stato l'ajax e se dobbiamo temere il celitic...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> azzzzzzzzzzzz



Ahah ne ho beccate 2 su 3


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma han perso super Wanyama



L'acquisto più importante è stato Boerrigter.


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mentre hanno fatto un unto con il Benfica, e ne hanno presi 5 in due partite dalla Giuve. Ogni partita è diversa, ma IMHO sono veramente una squadraccia, sei punti sicuri.



vedremo, per me è tutto tranne che una squadra materasso


----------



## tamba84 (29 Agosto 2013)

il celtic è ostico ma battibile,l'ajax giovane corre ma inesperta,il barca ormai lo conosciamo e sappiamo son superiori.


----------

